# make bradford british



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

on channel 4 now.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dam i forgot about it. ill record it on channel 4 +1


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king good with that one !


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

did that commentator say bradford is 70% asian? fook me. thought we had it bad in stoke.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

it aint far from where i live. your dicing with death just driving through there swear who ever im with nearly has a crash from being pulled out on there


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

kingdale said:


> it aint far from where i live. your dicing with death just driving through there swear who ever im with nearly has a crash from being pulled out on there


what for being white?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

that muslim in the gray top looks like he lifts some iron.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

I AINT EVEN GETTIN INVOLVED IN THIS SH1T IL GO INTO A RANT !!!!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

those people except one person is actually from Bradford


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Like most threads to do with race/religion, this probably won't end well.

In before deletion.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

tony10 said:


> did that commentator say bradford is 70% asian? fook me. thought we had it bad in stoke.


mate i grew up in leeds around harehills/chappletown/seacroft areas and regularly drove through bradford and visited.....

70% of the population Is an understatement.....

The white man is the one who gets attacked for being the "wrong colour" there....

Also I am not racist one bit.......

That is all im saying.....


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

come live in dorset, cant help but trip over white folk ... they everywhere ....


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

not on in my house misses got sh1tty masterchef on again grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i couldent give a flying fck what race they are there grub is awesome i wish one of my daughters would marry one lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol over 70%! whats the population numbers in bradford??


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Apparently the 'Welcome to Bradford' sign some one vandalised and changed the ford to istan so it read 'Welcome to Bradistan' aha


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> lol over 70%! whats the population numbers in bradford??


Bradford has a population of 293,717 However Bradford forms part of the West Yorkshire Urban Area conurbation which in 2001 had a population of 1.5 million!!

Taken from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bradford


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Apparently the 'Welcome to Bradford' sign some one vandalised and changed the ford to istan so it read 'Welcome to Bradistan' aha


Been like that for years pal


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Whys is a bad thing if an area has a higher percentage of a certain skin colour.

Was a good program tbh, fair play to em all.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

thats my attitude towards it mate. but you just know theres gotta be some tensions there


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

littlesimon:2917539 said:


> Like most threads to do with race/religion, this probably won't end well.
> 
> In before deletion.


Agreed this thread more then likely will not end well... I'm kicking back to watch the show now tho


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Typical documentary. They've picked the dumbest bunch of people they could find to take part.

This means their lack of education and primitive, illogical thinking is going to lead to lots of arguments, am I right? Makes for good viewing then.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

do you think india would let a city there get to the point where it was 70% white and build churches?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

kingdale said:


> do you think india would let a city there get to the point where it was 70% white and build churches


Well seeing as theres over 20 million christians in india, regardless of their skin colour, i dont see why not.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

kingdale said:


> do you think india would let a city there get to the point where it was 70% white and build churches?


Questions like these don't make sense, if there are masses of people moving to a country there must be a reason for that. There is probably also a reason why masses of people won't move out of their country to specific ones.

India is very poor in parts, why would a mass of British people move to India?

Look at Spain or Australia, I'm sure as hell there are parts in both countries that are predominantly British.


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

will-uk said:


> Bradford has a population of 293,717 However Bradford forms part of the West Yorkshire Urban Area conurbation which in 2001 had a population of 1.5 million!!
> 
> Taken from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bradford


70% of 294,000 = 205,000

70% of 1,500,000 = 1,050,000


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

for anyone who has seen 'come fly with me' you will know what i mean! taaj from there sounds exactly like the chap who prayed 5 times a day on make bradford british!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

andysutils said:


> that muslim in the gray top looks like he lifts some iron.


exactly. i think the question everyone is asking is, "is he natty"


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Mey said:


> exactly. i think the question everyone is asking is, "is he natty"


Serious Q though....

If a muslim is not allowed to drink or take drugs.......... Does this include AAS as this is a drug and I have seen quite a few stacked muslims in my time!!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Serious Q though....
> 
> If a muslim is not allowed to drink or take drugs.......... Does this include AAS as this is a drug and I have seen quite a few stacked muslims in my time!!


Another reason i hate all religion, the hypocrisy in them all. I was waiting behind a woman in a burkha, to do the lottery today. So much for can't gamble...


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Serious Q though....
> 
> If a muslim is not allowed to drink or take drugs.......... Does this include AAS as this is a drug and I have seen quite a few stacked muslims in my time!!


I don't think it includes AAS because it doesnt intoxicate you, like coke and heroin etc.


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

That dude with the beard looks like a unit


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Another reason i hate all religion, the hypocrisy in them all. I was waiting behind a woman in a burkha, to do the lottery today. So much for can't gamble...


i actually laughed out loud at this. repped.

tbh most people who follow a religion bend the rules to suit themselves. i say sod it all, if you cant follow it properly, dont follow it at all.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

If only


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

pi·ous/?p??s/

Adjective:

Devoutly religious.

Making a hypocritical display of virtue.

sanc·ti·mo·ni·ous/?saNG(k)t??m?n??s/

Adjective:

derogatory. Making a show of being morally superior to other people.

You are very naive or brainwashed. I can guarantee you most Muslims do not view you in the same positive light, unless of course you happen to be one.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

kingdale said:


> do you think india would let a city there get to the point where it was 70% white and build churches?


Spot on. The difference being that India doesn't have a media/schooling/legal/political system that demonises it's own people and brainwashes it's kids to believe that it is somehow bad to objec to being colonised by people from another country i.e. Pakistanis.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Questions like these don't make sense, if there are masses of people moving to a country there must be a reason for that. There is probably also a reason why masses of people won't move out of their country to specific ones.
> 
> India is very poor in parts, why would a mass of British people move to India?
> 
> Look at Spain or Australia, I'm sure as hell there are parts in both countries that are predominantly British.


It makes perfect sense. I'll rephrase it for you.

Why does mass immigraton only happen to White countries? Why don't Pakistan, China, India, or any parts of Africa allow foreign people to colonise major cities in their countries? Simple questions....

Just in case you hadn't notice Pakistani's DON'T intergrate. Yes they are happy selling us papers, or giving us rides in their taxis, but they do not as a community make any attempt to even remotley intergrate or adopt British/English ways of life. In fact it is the opposite. They constantly push for more mosques and for Islamic traditions to be mainstream, they sell heroin wholesale and they groom white schoolgirls. That is ignoring the odd racial attack they orchestrate on whites, which do happen.

Sorry to burst your little utopic bubble but that is the reality. Muslims most certainly not see handwringing white liberals as equals, only as non-believers.

This lovely fluffy world where we walk hand in hand with a woman wearing a burkha or Mohammed swigs pints in the local does not exist. If you acknowledge that then you acknowledge that there is a colony of people that have no wish to assimiliate or integrate, but yet are pushing their own agenda all the time. That is known as colonisation. Countries do not survive by allowing themselves to be colonsied.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

digitalis, imo youre judging the whole group as if they all act the same, i can assure you there are some that do make an effort. maybe not all, but there are some. Sounds like youre just being prejudice towards asians, and muslims. But it is your opinion and i respect that.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Fair point. It just really irks me when lads bestow these saint-like qualities on certain groups, demonise us brits for wanting our own country to remain british while all the while said elements certain groups are grooming, drug dealing and racially abusing the same people defending them. I know not all muslims do but I'm sorry a big % believe they are inherently superior to us non muslims and that "their" women are off limits but ours are fair game for anything, consensual or not. If you don't believe me type in the follwing in google. Heroin and any nothern town or city. Taxi and sex attack and any northern town or city and grooming and any northern town or city. Also type in Charlene Downes, Gavin Hopley and Kriss Donald.

These people are not some Amish like group of emasculated monks I'm sorry. Ask a pakistani what they would think of Lahore being colonised by white christians. Their answer may surprise you once they have stopped laughing.


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Digitalis, coming from Wales then you must have a special fondness for your mother, sister and sheep! Or is that a generalised sweeping statement.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

^^^^ I came in late but sh*t just got real ^^^^


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

if you really want to know what a lot of british muslims are thinking and talking to each other about, have a peek at http://www.ummah.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?10-Ummah-Lounge

it's an interesting read


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Bert Stare said:


> if you really want to know what a lot of british muslims are thinking and talking to each other about, have a peek at http://www.ummah.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?10-Ummah-Lounge
> 
> it's an interesting read


Not sure that site represent a whole bunch of british muslims just like a combat 18/ or national front wont be representing the whole British Christian population....

That said

I always find the views of such intolerant bigoted and uneducated people quite amusing and laughable


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

There are undesirables in all walks of life. Nothing racial about it, a c*nt is a c*nt, just in a different colour.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mey said:


> i actually laughed out loud at this. repped.
> 
> tbh most people who follow a religion bend the rules to suit themselves. i say sod it all, if you cant follow it properly, dont follow it at all.


That is correct, many muslims peach that they don't drink or do drugs but they'll sell you heroin and alcohol from their corner shops.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

It's that bad you'll get assaulted because you're white?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Serious Q though....
> 
> If a muslim is not allowed to drink or take drugs.......... Does this include AAS as this is a drug and I have seen quite a few stacked muslims in my time!!


I think they just pick and choose which bits they like to follow and bend the rest arround to fit them, I live in Howarth where that old ex copper lives if I ever see him out im gona buy hima drink lol :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mey said:


> digitalis, imo youre judging the whole group as if they all act the same, i can assure you there are some that do make an effort. maybe not all, but there are some. Sounds like youre just being prejudice towards asians, and muslims. But it is your opinion and i respect that.


yeh you are right they are the 2 % that try to fit in.

My Dad moved over here from spain 50 years ago and refused to speak spanish at all, he blended in, worked for a living and became a british citizen, In a way I wished he would of atleast spoke spanish at home for my sake cos id be fluent in it now but his views was strickt if your living in britain you act like the ppl that live there.

Im watching my words carefully as I dont want to offend the 2 % and i live about 10 miles from bradford and believe me its not british at all its a Sh1t hole


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

digitalis said:


> This lovely fluffy world where we walk hand in hand with a woman wearing a burkha or Mohammed swigs pints in the local does not exist.


Hang around a Birmingham A & E late on a Saturday night, if you don't think 'Mohammed' doesn't drink. These folk are amongst the worst of the offenders.

Despite all the placard-waving dung we have seen, *Death to the West* and all that crap, many want what we have and are trapped by their overbearing faith (and families) - the obvious difference between the men and their wimmin is the men can, and do, dress like Westerners. And they realise the freedom it grants. So off they go, to a different part of town, far from Sanjay's mothers *** shop and get p!ssed up and a whoring. Yes, they drink, they gamble, they end up in Spearmint Rhino, then end up in A n E. The wimmin can't of course, they truly are trapped by the male-enforced dress-code.

Oh, and just for the crack; have you often noticed that many of the teens & early twenties males have very slick hair? The Angel Gabirel demanded 4-5 prayers a day, as devotion - wet hair (they wash before praying), seen in the daytime by community elders, gives the appearance of 'good Muslim boys'... but do you know what is actually going on there (lets say, often, for balance then)? Fvcking wet-gel man! Wet-look hair gel FFS :lol:

And no, before anyone jumps down my throat, I am NOT slagging them off, I am trying to get across the fact that they are not idiots. They are a bunch as hypocritical (and drunk) as the next man, they break all of the rules they run our society down for; as well as having good guys they also have the worst - gamblers, binge-drinkers & whoring drug dealers. Yes, this is from personal experience.

I love it when the community paints a picture of a pious, good n honest people. Seriously, the Imam wants to take a trip to the Queen Elizabeth Hospital one weekend.. be an eye opener.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

sonnydexter said:



> come live in dorset, cant help but trip over white folk ... they everywhere ....


Lolol. I love going home to Dorset and I only live (uni) in Bristol! Plenty here for me......of restaurants....obviously.


----------



## imperivm (Dec 28, 2011)

What's wrong with Britain having millions of non-Britons and non-Europeans? Well, because this is our country and not theirs, it belongs to us and not them. Who says that millions of Africans or Arabs should go and live in South Korea or Japan? Nobody! Those countries don't have immigration and look at the success they've had.

Africa for Africans, Asia for Asians, Europe and Britain for Everybody.

This is our land, we have right to it. Africans and Asians who have been here since the 1950s do not.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

imperivm:2918300 said:


> What's wrong with Britain having millions of non-Britons and non-Europeans? Well, because this is our country and not theirs, it belongs to us and not them. Who says that millions of Africans or Arabs should go and live in South Korea or Japan? Nobody! Those countries don't have immigration and look at the success they've had.
> 
> Africa for Africans, Asia for Asians, Europe and Britain for Everybody.
> 
> This is our land, we have right to it. Africans and Asians who have been here since the 1950s do not.


There are some right Dick headed comments popping up in this thread and this is the worst

Wtf you mean its our country not there's... I was fcukin born here so its my country as much as anybody elses... My passport says British citizen so I'm British...

My parents came from Barbados in the 70s and have paid their fcukin taxes ever since and have helped make this country what is is, you tellin me they have no right to it

Fcukin negged


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> There are some right Dick headed comments popping up in this thread and this is the worst
> 
> Wtf you mean its our country not there's... I was fcukin born here so its my country as much as anybody elses... My passport says British citizen so I'm British...
> 
> ...


Get out my country Breda


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not racist but [iNSERT SWEEPING RACIST COMMENT]


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2918399 said:


> Get out my country Breda


Shut it... I wouldnt be here if it wasn't for Thatcher (i think) selling the fcukin dream to my gullible grand parents... Streets paved with gold my ass


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

imperivm said:


> What's wrong with Britain having millions of non-Britons and non-Europeans? Well, because this is our country and not theirs, it belongs to us and not them. Who says that millions of Africans or Arabs should go and live in South Korea or Japan? Nobody! Those countries don't have immigration and look at the success they've had.
> 
> Africa for Africans, Asia for Asians, Europe and Britain for Everybody.
> 
> This is our land, we have right to it. Africans and Asians who have been here since the 1950s do not.


And there my 1st neg, tool


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

imperivm said:


> What's wrong with Britain having millions of non-Britons and non-Europeans? Well, because this is our country and not theirs, it belongs to us and not them. Who says that millions of Africans or Arabs should go and live in South Korea or Japan? Nobody! Those countries don't have immigration and look at the success they've had.
> 
> Africa for Africans, Asia for Asians, Europe and Britain for Everybody.
> 
> This is our land, we have right to it. Africans and Asians who have been here since the 1950s do not.


My girlfriend isnt british

So I beleive you can go ahead and kiss my hairy b)llock sack.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Shut it... I wouldnt be here if it wasn't for Thatcher (i think) selling the fcukin dream to my gullible grand parents... Streets paved with gold my ass


Coming here taking all our jobs :lol:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Coming here taking all our jobs :lol:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Dey tuk ur jerrrrrrbs


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Did anyone watch news at 10.25 yesterday they caught up with some of the guys in the show and the guy with the big beard was clean shaven, makes you wonder if the programme is all bollocks as if he was that into islam he would not shave off his beard completely


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

imperivm said:


> What's wrong with Britain having millions of non-Britons and non-Europeans? Well, because this is our country and not theirs, it belongs to us and not them. Who says that millions of Africans or Arabs should go and live in South Korea or Japan? Nobody! Those countries don't have immigration and look at the success they've had.
> 
> Africa for Africans, Asia for Asians, Europe and Britain for Everybody.
> 
> This is our land, we have right to it. Africans and Asians who have been here since the 1950s do not.


who exactly is the 'our' that you speak on behalf of?


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

So is this just a colour thing, as no ones mentioned anything about Eastern Europeans coming here to settle? Are they ok as their white and can blend visually and are more acceptable? I think some people on here need to get a grip! We're only on this Earth once, lifes too short to hate, from space theirs no lines seperating countries like on a map. Some people go on about different races with distane, yet they like that cultures food, or look up to ethnic minorities in sport (body building is a great example), music and entertainment, allow themselves to be treated by Doctors and Nurse's from a ethnic background, yet say these types of people bring nothing of value. Take a look in the mirror and see what you contribute before you criticize others.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I missed it, sounds like it was worth a watch though! 70% asian in Bradford.....might just move there for the asian girls! aaaaooooo!

Speaking from a minority in my friendship circle as a white guy I really can't see the problem with immigration as a whole. My closest friends and business partners are muslim, I also have very close friends who are sikh, hindi, and christian, be they of Indian descent, chinese, somalian, south african whatever.

So much of the public perception on these cultures is based on media portrayal, you get good and bad in all races, extremists in all religions but people of non British descent get it far worse.

I could rattle on for hours how I would prefer my children when I have them to be brought up in a way similar to Indians or Muslims than the way that a large portion of the British generation are raising their children....the way family values are instilled, the respect for elders, etc etc. It can be argued this should be human nature and not part of religion, but when I look at my friends and how they were bought up, and how they bring up their children etc, comparing it to my British friends it makes me ashamed at times. Of course my Muslim friends are not model muslims, they had a stage of drinking alcohol when they were younger, a few scrapes, a few slept about, but then that can be attributed to their integration and been seen as a good thing. Sure they go to the mosques etc, but then again as a Christian I have had sex before marriage, got drunk, done drugs, had fights, cheated etc, so by that theory I am also a bad apple, I've been far worse than ANY muslim or indian that I know, and I am from a fairly upper class fortunate family with a good education. Not a family that has had to work hard, learn 2 languages, integrate properly while being discriminated against due to the colour of the skin or their religion.

I don't really know what the point of my arguement is, but so many people are quick to judge on skin colour based on media portrayal, rather than just saying that they were a **** in general. Some people are. Religion, skin colour, race, doesn't and shouldnt come in to it and so much of it is down to poor education and perception.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

the muslim woman done me head in a pure victim

also the black woman was saying she used to get called *****? why is it ok for black to call other blak *****, all the moves,flims all there music, everyday in the street, but a white man says it hes racist, other racist imo have double standards for themselves and white race is seperate, a white person cant say nothing without being called racist.

other races victimize themselves far too much and it boils my **** some 1 called you a name you pure victim, why not do something about it rather than curl up crying 'HELP ME IM A POOR VICTIM' every day of your life!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

imperivm said:


> What's wrong with Britain having millions of non-Britons and non-Europeans? Well, because this is our country and not theirs, it belongs to us and not them. Who says that millions of Africans or Arabs should go and live in South Korea or Japan? Nobody! Those countries don't have immigration and look at the success they've had.
> 
> Africa for Africans, Asia for Asians, Europe and Britain for Everybody.
> 
> This is our land, we have right to it. Africans and Asians who have been here since the 1950s do not.


lol

I knew **** like this would turn up.

Grand parents came here in the 50's and worked hard, paid taxes etc, probably done more for this country than you ever will.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

and im not racist or what ever i just hate how people are so quick to play the race card every second of there life and narrow small minded uneducated people suck it all in


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

stone14:2918576 said:


> the muslim woman done me head in a pure victim
> 
> also the black woman was saying she used to get called *****? why is it ok for black to call other blak *****, all the moves,flims all there music, everyday in the street, but a white man says it hes racist, other racist imo have double standards for themselves and white race is seperate, a white person cant say nothing without being called racist.
> 
> other races victimize themselves far too much and it boils my **** some 1 called you a name you pure victim, why not do something about it rather than curl up crying 'HELP ME IM A POOR VICTIM' every day of your life!


I usually like your posts but now I'm stating to think you're an ignorant pr**k... Not callin u an ignorant pr**k tho because I don't want u to be offended


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

stone14:2918602 said:


> and im not racist or what ever i just hate how people are so quick to play the race card every second of there life and narrow small minded uneducated people suck it all in


Why does this kind of comment always follow a borderline racist comment


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

this subject is like a bomb ready to go off

ive been in leeds for last 6 years - spent lot of time in bradford

i agree with empzb post above *Religion, skin colour, race, doesn't and shouldnt come in to it and so much of it is down to poor education and perception. *

you are simply afraid of what you do not understand


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Breda said:


> I usually like your posts but now I'm stating to think you're an ignorant pr**k... Not callin u an ignorant pr**k tho because I don't want u to be offended


sorry if i offended you dude i oviously didnt mean to i like you too dude :thumbup1: , i dont mean everyone as they do have a reason against racist people, but some do play the race card over and over and over which annoys me :innocent:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bigguns247 said:


> So is this just a colour thing, as no ones mentioned anything about Eastern Europeans coming here to settle? Are they ok as their white and can blend visually and are more acceptable? I think some people on here need to get a grip! We're only on this Earth once, lifes too short to hate, from space theirs no lines seperating countries like on a map. Some people go on about different races with distane, yet they like that cultures food, or look up to ethnic minorities in sport (body building is a great example), music and entertainment, allow themselves to be treated by Doctors and Nurse's from a ethnic background, yet say these types of people bring nothing of value. Take a look in the mirror and see what you contribute before you criticize others.


Its not about been visualy exceptable or looking the same, Britain has its own culture so if someone wants to come and live ere they should share our culture also, i mean why would any muslim want to come to a christian country anyway and if they do imo that they should dress the same, speak english, work and pay taxes although that goes for everyone.

If the majority did all this and didnt always walk arround with a chip on there shoulder i wouldnt care if they are black white, pink or yellow..

Like I said in one earlyer post my dad mover ere from spain 50 years ago, learnt english, worked and contributed and raised a family who also contributes, same goes for alot of the polish they fought along side us and are hard workers, ive no problem with that either.

each to there own views as it is a touchy subject but when it all boils down to it who ever you are if you move to a different country you should make the effort to fit in not expect them to make the effort to change there ways to fit in with you...........phyew gonna stop now cos i can feel my blood pressure will be rsing lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

stone14 said:


> the muslim woman done me head in a pure victim
> 
> also the black woman was saying she used to get called *****? why is it ok for black to call other blak *****, all the moves,flims all there music, everyday in the street, but a white man says it hes racist, other racist imo have double standards for themselves and white race is seperate, a white person cant say nothing without being called racist.
> 
> other races victimize themselves far too much and it boils my **** some 1 called you a name you pure victim, why not do something about it rather than curl up crying 'HELP ME IM A POOR VICTIM' every day of your life!


Oh i'm sorry on behalf of all black people, you can't call us ******? Man, that's just so unfair...


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

*All this come from a different country does my head in posts*, People have issues with people from an ethnic minority who were born here and are perhaps second or third generation born. We live in a land of freedom, live and let live! If you don't like it YOU move or leave! They have every right to dress, practice, eat or do what ever as long as it doesn't impech on you. Get over it biggots.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

littlesimon said:


> Oh i'm sorry on behalf of all black people, you can't call us ******? Man, that's just so unfair...


i dont want to call yous ****** lol, thats not the point, its double standards that races make on each other thats the point and thats the problem i think. and its not every black every asian every white but its the 1s that do that sets the problems. but i think its the media that blows everything out of scale anyway and since we all watch tv and most listen to what they say.....


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Takes time for society to evolve, so to expect integration to be straight forward and smooth with the number of people who have made a new life for themselves and their families in this country over what is a short period of time is foolhardy.Live and let live, be proud of your roots and your culture,show and give respect to others and it will come back ten fold.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Give it a rest u lot!! Tryin to sleep here


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

70% peeps in my city Asian bull **** they are, there are 2 main Asian areas and yes you would not want to go walking around there at nite but were i live there arnt any. Programs like this are full of shat just make the place look like a fecking joke, i work up and down the country and its the same all over, so i would not take the word of sum award hungry documentary maker for wat its like up here its fine!!!! rant over


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Simspin said:


> 70% peeps in my city Asian bull **** they are, there are 2 main Asian areas and yes you would not want to go walking around there at nite but were i live there arnt any. Programs like this are full of shat just make the place look like a fecking joke, i work up and down the country and its the same all over, so i would not take the word of sum award hungry documentary maker for wat its like up here its fine!!!! rant over


exactly tv/ media love to put fear in peoples minds brainwashing the gulible, which is why that muslim woman annoyed me because of the picture she is portraying,

i like the male muslim who was going to pray 5times per day, i was also pizzed off at all of them greefing him cause he had to go and pray, who the fuk are they to tell him what to do especially the female woman once again 'the victim' becuase he wanted to pray with men and not her, so she made it all about her and how she was insulted... well tuff f'ing sh*t hunnie get over yourself! :cursing: (he also had good craic imo :thumbup1: )


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Simspin said:


> 70% peeps in my city Asian bull **** they are, there are 2 main Asian areas and yes you would not want to go walking around there at nite but were i live there arnt any. Programs like this are full of shat just make the place look like a fecking joke, i work up and down the country and its the same all over, so i would not take the word of sum award hungry documentary maker for wat its like up here its fine!!!! rant over


there u go - the man's from bradford

lets be hoenst if anyone lives there they gona know


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

And not that i think theres any thing wrong with any race or creed, its just not safe my sis had a gun put in here face one time my nephew had his phone taken at knife point in these areas, so i know for a fact its not safe not been racist or any thing like that its fact!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

but as i sed its fine prity much ever were else same as any other city .


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Racists make me laugh.

Its alright saying that the Asian community should adopt our way of life and stop being so segregated , but you defeat your own argument because you yourselves fuel that segregation.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Its not about been visualy exceptable or looking the same, Britain has its own culture so if someone wants to come and live ere they should share our culture also, i mean why would any muslim want to come to a christian country anyway and if they do imo that they should dress the same, speak english, work and pay taxes although that goes for everyone.
> 
> If the majority did all this and didnt always walk arround with a chip on there shoulder i wouldnt care if they are black white, pink or yellow..
> 
> ...


While I see your point on fitting in with the culture, what actually is the British culture these days? Why is it so wrong for people to have their own beliefs and values? While I don't agree with it being forced down my neck, Jahovas witnesses have been doing it for years knocking on doors to try and convert, only difference is that islam is linked to terrorism and gets publicity for it. At the same time people can turn to Islam as a way of life. People like Danny Williams, Tyson, Ali and others who are native to their respective countries as a way of life. Does the muslim way of life affect me when I'm out? Kk well apart from eating halal food, they let me get on with my business having a drink etc etc, (hell some Indian people drink the same white people and they are often wrongly mistaken for Muslims which can make people tarnish Muslims as hippocrites when they're completely different religions :lol: )

I also can't see how the majority walk around with a chip on their shoulder, sure the old generation are not the most personable mainly due to the language barrier, and the younger generation have their bad apples as do all British people but I cant think of that many that genuinly have anger problems, some look like they do with their shaved heads/eyebrows etc, but then again that is like saying because someone has a skinhead they are a racist. When you look at the binge drinking, STI, teenage pregnancy, thefts, rape, drug dealing etc etc, this is done by a majority of white native people. Ask a Muslim or Chinese university student what they are doing on Saturday night, and the majority will be with their family / working hard / revising in the library. Ask that to a British student and they will be out getting hammered, taking whatever, fighting, getting laid and racking up a student debt for a pointless degree.

The Indians had a massive army that as part of the colony fought for Britain until their independance, the majority are hard workers, I've not known a single asian person to sign on and I do know a LOT.

Not meaning to nit pick, I enjoy a good debate on this far too much and have come from a viewpoint instilled in me by the media and social groups, to now being such an advocate for a muslim / asian way of life all through becoming educated.

To top it off some of the girls are stunning.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> there u go - the man's from bradford
> 
> lets be hoenst if anyone lives there they gona know


your from leeds? you must have been and see white are in the minority


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

empzb said:


> While I see your point on fitting in with the culture, what actually is the British culture these days? Why is it so wrong for people to have their own beliefs and values? While I don't agree with it being forced down my neck, Jahovas witnesses have been doing it for years knocking on doors to try and convert, only difference is that islam is linked to terrorism and gets publicity for it. At the same time people can turn to Islam as a way of life. People like Danny Williams, Tyson, Ali and others who are native to their respective countries as a way of life. Does the muslim way of life affect me when I'm out? Kk well apart from eating halal food, they let me get on with my business having a drink etc etc, (hell some Indian people drink the same white people and they are often wrongly mistaken for Muslims which can make people tarnish Muslims as hippocrites when they're completely different religions :lol: )
> 
> I also can't see how the majority walk around with a chip on their shoulder, sure the old generation are not the most personable mainly due to the language barrier, and the younger generation have their bad apples as do all British people but I cant think of that many that genuinly have anger problems, some look like they do with their shaved heads/eyebrows etc, but then again that is like saying because someone has a skinhead they are a racist. When you look at the binge drinking, STI, teenage pregnancy, thefts, rape, drug dealing etc etc, this is done by a majority of white native people. Ask a Muslim or Chinese university student what they are doing on Saturday night, and the majority will be with their family / working hard / revising in the library. Ask that to a British student and they will be out getting hammered, taking whatever, fighting, getting laid and racking up a student debt for a pointless degree.
> 
> ...


there is a smackhead/ smack dealer asian dole bum + rent boy in my estate, well my old estate i moved out last year lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Plenty of closet racists in here :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

if the fact i dont like being in the minority makes me a racist i guess i am


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

littlesimon said:


> Oh i'm sorry on behalf of all black people, you can't call us ******? Man, that's just so unfair...


its a ****ing outrage. coming over here and taking our women, jobs and offence at being called a ******? who do these people think they are?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

stone14 said:


> also the black woman was saying she used to get called *****? why is it ok for black to call other blak *****, all the moves,flims all there music, everyday in the street, but a white man says it hes racist, other racist imo have double standards for themselves and white race is seperate, a white person cant say nothing without being called racist.
> 
> other races victimize themselves far too much and it boils my **** some 1 called you a name you pure victim, why not do something about it rather than curl up crying 'HELP ME IM A POOR VICTIM' every day of your life!


It's an offensive term from the days of black people being used as slaves. If you call that out in the street I'm sure you could see why that is extremely offensive. If I called you a "****" in the streets you would be offended, but if one of your mates called you during a bit of banter then it's meaningless. The same applies to the "N-Word" and they use it because it's an attempt to remove the negative connotations of that word. Do you remember a few years ago a Pakistani clothing designer creating clothing with PAK1 on the front? An attempt to desensitise and stop the "P-Word" being used as a negative insult.

This is appropriate:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it just me that thinks ****** sounds more offensive than paki, and honky is just laughable ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Is it just me that thinks ****** sounds more offensive than paki, and honky is just laughable ?


honky just sounds noisy


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Is it just me that thinks ****** sounds more offensive than paki, and honky is just laughable ?


I guess that depends if you're a pakistani getting called a *****, or a black fella being called a paki and honky...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Isn't paki just a shortened version of Pakistani , kinda like calling me a Brit?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate the city of Bradford.

I'm not racist, but i feel a million miles away from home when i go into the city. Seriously hate the place.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:
 

> Isn't paki just a shortened version of Pakistani , kinda like calling me a Brit?


no


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> I hate the city of Bradford.
> 
> I'm not racist, but i feel a million miles away from home when i go into the city. Seriously hate the place.


dont go to Bradford then


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> no


Clearly it is - hence the spelling


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Clearly it is - hence the spelling


you didnt use a capital letter


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

skin colour dont bother me, skin colour is down to what part of the world your from and its climate temps etc, i watched this documentory about humans how we have adapted to survive every climate in the world over the whole time weve been on this planet.

they said that oviously we all know skin is darker to protect from the suns heat and rays and the closer to the equator the hotter it is and therefore the more sun/ heat protection are skin needs, up untill the last few 1000years big migrations havnt been common, we have spread but most have settled this is why 1000s of years ago all the 'races' were seperate and they skin/ apperance changed to suit there climate, just like any animal, for example a bear, there the same species but have all changed/evolved in colour and apperance to suit there climate and habitat.

same goes for humans as we have settled in are chosen climate we have changed/evolved over 100,000s of years to suit are diffrent climate's.

the only reason were are mixed now is because of technologly alowing up so move around the planet as much as we please and settle and live were we like,

archiologists believe that humans 1st started off around the equator were it is hottest and this is why some of the oldest civilisations date back to that area of the planet, and we have spread across the globe from this point, the scientists on this doc worked out that it can take upto 100,000 years for are skin to adjust to climate change, so for example if a black or asian was to stay in the north of the world for 100,000 years there skin would naturally evolve to white as the defences from the sun making there skin darker is not needed and visa versa if a white migrated to the equator and lived there for 100,000 years there skin would evolve to going black again, and this is without cross breeding with other races, this is a 100% black colony moving north 100,000years later they would be white and visa versa, a white 100% colony migrating south 100,000years later would turn black. so if no1 else came to the uk (for example) in 100,000years we would all be white (an example)

same with hair colour and eye colour and lifestyle would change the bodys physique, this is why origional britain was white,ginger hair, hazle eyes, north europe was white blone blue eyes, south europe/ meditaranian tanned skin brown/black hair brown eyes, *are bodies have evolved to be this way because of are climate not because were are diffrent we are all the same we are all human the only diffrence is how we have evolved in diffrent parts of the world, so imo skin colour hair colour eye colour make no diffrence to me*,


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

not reading all that


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont go to Bradford then


I had to, for college a few years ago.

Haven't been back since.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Me neither


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> not reading all that


you should lol makes alot of sence, proves wer all the same


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> I had to, for college a few years ago.
> 
> Haven't been back since.


you not enjoy the course or something?


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

is this thread still going on lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you not enjoy the course or something?


LOL partly that. But i suppose i can't really say without coming across racist.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> skin colour dont bother me, skin colour is down to what part of the world your from and its climate temps etc, i watched this documentory about humans how we have adapted to survive every climate in the world over the whole time weve been on this planet.
> 
> they said that oviously we all know skin is darker to protect from the suns heat and rays and the closer to the equator the hotter it is and therefore the more sun/ heat protection are skin needs, up untill the last few 1000years big migrations havnt been common, we have spread but most have settled this is why 1000s of years ago all the 'races' were seperate and they skin/ apperance changed to suit there climate, just like any animal, for example a bear, there the same species but have all changed/evolved in colour and apperance to suit there climate and habitat.
> 
> ...


Wrong in parts


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Breda said:


> Me neither


my post? good facts on there :thumbup1: its mainly to racists tho not that im saying there is any on here lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> LOL partly that. But i suppose i can't really say without coming across racist.


Its not racist to fail your college course Big_Idiot, dont worry


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Wrong in parts


which parts dude? im just going off the doc, what have i picked up wrong mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> which parts dude? im just going off the doc, what have i picked up wrong mate


Because of the way that the colour breeds out - it would only breed out in days before science and medicine. In short too much uv - increases vit d, decreases folate levels. Lighter skinned people will not have enough folate levels causing issues with neural tube defects, meaning less breeding for light skinned, better breeding for dark. Iron supplements help avoid this.

In the other end of spectrum, with little uv - dark skinned people can't absorb as much vit d - causing ricketts in their children and other disorders, which will be avoided by supplementing vit d.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Because of the way that the colour breeds out - it would only breed out in days before science and medicine. In short too much uv - increases vit d, decreases folate levels. Lighter skinned people will not have enough folate levels causing issues with neural tube defects, meaning less breeding for light skinned, better breeding for dark. Iron supplements help avoid this.
> 
> In the other end of spectrum, with little uv - dark skinned people can't absorb as much vit d - causing ricketts in their children and other disorders, which will be avoided by supplementing vit d.


Ive just started Vit D at 5000iu ed and i could tell the difference within a week, just goes to show how crap our weather is lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive just started Vit D at 5000iu ed and i could tell the difference within a week, just goes to show how crap our weather is lol.


Lol, the doctors give parents vit D drops for babies now due to a rise in rickets etc, so yeah we don't get enough sun, even us whiteys


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Because of the way that the colour breeds out - it would only breed out in days before science and medicine. In short too much uv - increases vit d, decreases folate levels. Lighter skinned people will not have enough folate levels causing issues with neural tube defects, meaning less breeding for light skinned, better breeding for dark. Iron supplements help avoid this.
> 
> In the other end of spectrum, with little uv - dark skinned people can't absorb as much vit d - causing ricketts in their children and other disorders, which will be avoided by supplementing vit d.


is all this at present tho, surly evolution over 100,000 years could change things around for both types slowly adjusting and 100,000years is a very long time lol.

its like when we train with weights, are body builds are muscle bigger and/or stronger to defend its self from damage, if its not getting this damage then it wont build the bigger stronger muscles, if dark skin stays in the north it wont need those defences so surly over time it will lessen through adjustments through evolution (isnt it how were have changed to white in the 1st place) and visa versa for whites in the south 100,000years is around 400,000 human generations if we say for example we reproduce by the age of 25years old, skin has to evolove imo everytihng evolves


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Impreza_Turbo said:


> Good programme, a little exaggerated but some good came out of it.. Yes, they may not be smartest people in Bradford orbit atleast they were being genuine to an extent about who they were..
> 
> Anyone that complains about Bradford being heavily populated with predominantly Asian people what does that mean exactly?
> 
> ...


Ah but would she have bought it if not in hijab?

Her peers would then know he she is? :confused1:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

anyway i think im talking it off track taking about evolving n sh*t, was just trying to point out skin colour doesnt matter..... cya's :clap:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> is all this at present tho, surly evolution over 100,000 years could change things around for both types slowly adjusting and 100,000years is a very long time lol.
> 
> its like when we train with weights, are body builds are muscle bigger and/or stronger to defend its self from damage, if its not getting this damage then it wont build the bigger stronger muscles, if dark skin stays in the north it wont need those defences so surly over time it will lessen through adjustments through evolution (isnt it how were have changed to white in the 1st place) and visa versa for whites in the south 100,000years is around 400,000 human generations if we say for example we reproduce by the age of 25years old, skin has to evolove imo everytihng evolves


U are a bit confused on evolution, things don't just change because it's not needed, things change due to outside forces requiring it to change, with the fact that we understand the Human body and have medicine, there will be no requirement to evolve.


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

Rather have Muslims in this country who (on the whole) are far more motivated to work than current, especially young white British. That's not to say there are not groups within the Islamic culture in the UK who are just as bad.

Please note the difference (when used in context) between:

Nigg*a* - Often used as a term of endearment

and

Nigg*er* - Racial Slur associated directly with derogatory connotations

To understand why black people can use this term and not whites, It's in the history of the word. White people derived that word from Spanish and used it for many years in a negative context throughout the slave trade.

If you think about it, yes black people can use that word.. but other than that, even in today's society what else they got? Still 7-9 times more likely to be pulled by the old bill. Disgusting.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BF200K said:


> Rather have Muslims in this country who (on the whole) are far more motivated to work than current, especially young white British. That's not to say there are not groups within the Islamic culture in the UK who are just as bad.
> 
> Please note the difference (when used in context) between:
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, you can quite openly bare faced make a sweeping generalisation about young White Brits, which won't be considered racist because - guess what, it's about White people and there is no racism towards whites whatsoever apparently. But if a White person makes a statement about another race/colour/creed - might as well be wearing a bedsheet and waving a flaming torch!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

There's good and bad in every colour imo. The way I see it is, if you're a Cnut it transcends colour or religion etc. if you're a decent person people will like you, whatever colour you are. Just the way I see it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

K



Impreza_Turbo said:


> Good programme, a little exaggerated but some good came out of it.. Yes, they may not be smartest people in Bradford orbit atleast they were being genuine to an extent about who they were..
> 
> Anyone that complains about Bradford being heavily populated with predominantly Asian people what does that mean exactly?
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a number of black friends and we banter a lot with name calling each way,it's great!

Where has the fun gone?

why is it all so feckin up tight?

We get some funny looks and people move away from us when training because they feel uncomfortable!

Feck me,what a country now!


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Funny thing is, you can quite openly bare faced make a sweeping generalisation about young White Brits, which won't be considered racist because - guess what, it's about White people and there is no racism towards whites whatsoever apparently. But if a White person makes a statement about another race/colour/creed - might as well be wearing a bedsheet and waving a flaming torch!


My sweeping statement stems from working for a large financial institution. Every 3 months we send people into colleges in and around the London area offering out work placement schemes (even in this economy), with a real chance to have well paid work experience from a highly reputable institution throughout the summer period.

The sheer majority of people who are coming to our offices for follow-up interviews are Asian, not white. When returning to a school for the second time and asking why some of the students didn't seem very interested, how nice it was to receive replies along the lines of 'just wanted to chill over summer', even a 'couldn't be bothered mate'.

Eastern Europeans are so successful at getting work on the land not least due to the fact that they will break their backs everyday doing crap jobs at minimum wage that many white lads won't do. This is based on what I have seen, not read!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BF200K said:


> My sweeping statement stems from working for a large financial institution. Every 3 months we send people into colleges in and around the London area offering out work placement schemes (even in this economy), with a real chance to have well paid work experience from a highly reputable institution throughout the summer period.
> 
> The sheer majority of people who are coming to our offices for follow-up interviews are Asian, not white. When returning to a school for the second time and asking why some of the students didn't seem very interested, how nice it was to receive replies along the lines of 'just wanted to chill over summer', even a 'couldn't be bothered mate'.
> 
> Eastern Europeans are so successful at getting work on the land not least due to the fact that they will break their backs everyday doing crap jobs at minimum wage that many white lads won't do. This is based on what I have seen, not read!


Well I work for a big company who take on lots of apprentices year in, year out - not one has been Asian - and it's right next to an Asian community - does this give me the right to say that Asian youths are lazy?? No, of course it doesn't and if I did, I would be considered racist!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

it says manigham is 70% asain on documentry and thats one of the 2 main asian areas i was talking about last i herd only 7% of brad was asian.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Robsta said:


> K
> 
> Good post.


true true!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm young white and British and have no work ethic lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> I hate the city of Bradford.
> 
> I'm not racist, but i feel a million miles away from home when i go into the city. Seriously hate the place.


i feel same about leeds its home pride!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

any way got to go to mosque now c ya l8r :thumb:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

BF200K said:


> To understand why black people can use this term and not whites, It's in the history of the word.


White people can use this word, I'm white and I can say it. Freedom of speech means I can say what the feck I like.


----------



## imperivm (Dec 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> There are some right Dick headed comments popping up in this thread and this is the worst
> 
> Wtf you mean its our country not there's... I was fcukin born here so its my country as much as anybody elses... My passport says British citizen so I'm British...
> 
> ...


No, you don't because your parents are from Africa whereas Britons are from Europe. The indigenous peoples of Britain have lived here ever since Britain has been inhabited by modern humans. While there have been additions to the British gene pool they have been from very closely related European peoples and not very different Africans or Asians.

I know you can't help the way you are born and it's not your fault that you ancestors were taken to the Caribbean and then allowed into Britain but this will never be your land, never.

Like I said, is Africa for Africans, Asia for Asians and Europe for everybody a fair deal? No, it's clearly not and according to the Geneva conventions effectively amounts to genocide!

Whites and non-whites who think that immigration into Britain is a good thing are essentially supporting genocide. It's the same outcome as the Holocaust and any other genocide in history, only the processes is different.

Peace.


----------



## ah117 (Dec 7, 2011)

digitalis said:


> pi·ous/?p??s/
> 
> Adjective:
> 
> ...


Continuously looking to blame Muslims/Pakistanis hey Gary boy.

Your post, #17 in the following thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/169355-how-has-your-life-changed-last-year-2.html

"A year ago I was on holiday with my ex missus. I had no real money worries, a decent little flat and a dog.

Now I am the most skint I have ever been, no woman and no dog lol. Would love to say things have improved but i'd be lying although in all fairness the writing was on the wall.

I've learnt a lot though, gained a lot of life experience."

You attempt to use this forum to channel your frustration at being a failure in your own life. I would say you are just looking for someone to blame and the Muslims are an easy target for you. After all you can't be accused of being racist as Islam isn't a race lol

By your own admission you have no money, no woman, no dog lol.

Considering you enjoy upsetting Muslims and have no woman, maybe you should try batting for the other side as that would rile up the Muslims as they are dead against homosexuality lol.

Maybe you should re evaluate your own life instead of looking for others to blame.

A bit of friendly advice, instead of marching down the streets, shouting EEEDL, you should be looking for productive ways to improve your life, and not costing the taxpayer millions of pounds.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Plenty of closet racists in here :lol:


Who me .... :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

:wub:The hatred runs deep chill guys Ebony and ivory live together in perfect Harmony!:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

imperivm said:


> No, you don't because your parents are from Africa whereas Britons are from Europe. The indigenous peoples of Britain have lived here ever since Britain has been inhabited by modern humans. While there have been additions to the British gene pool they have been from very closely related European peoples and not very different Africans or Asians.
> 
> I know you can't help the way you are born and it's not your fault that you ancestors were taken to the Caribbean and then allowed into Britain but this will never be your land, never.
> 
> ...


you are quite possibly the biggest **** I have seen post on here.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hate threads like this.... :thumbdown:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been accused of being racist on this very forum !

I am horrified TBH...

Some of my best friends are scousers !!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Many Taliban come from Bradford. Also in Dewsbury not far away you see Asian lads with white girls & White lads with Asian girls yet both sides don't like the inter racial thing & the atmosphere in pubs is like it's about to all kick off.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

BF200K said:


> Rather have Muslims in this country who (on the whole) are far more motivated to work than current, especially young white British. That's not to say there are not groups within the Islamic culture in the UK who are just as bad.
> 
> Please note the difference (when used in context) between:
> 
> ...


That's B.S Black cops pull black people too. Do they still say ''Iz it coz I iz black?''


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Milzeh said:


> That's B.S Black cops pull black people too. Do they still say ''Iz it coz I iz black?''


I say that, its sort of an ice breaker...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milzeh said:


> That's B.S Black cops pull black people too. Do they still say ''Iz it coz I iz black?''


I got pulled by the old bill 7 times last year and I'm convinced its because I'm black


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I got pulled by the old bill 7 times last year and I'm convinced its because I'm black


No mate its coz you had a fu*kinf wheel missing you pleb !!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

imperivm said:


> No, you don't because your parents are from Africa whereas Britons are from Europe. *The indigenous peoples of Britain have lived here ever since Britain has been inhabited by modern humans*. While there have been additions to the British gene pool they have been from very closely related European peoples and not very different Africans or Asians.
> 
> I know you can't help the way you are born and it's not your fault that you ancestors were taken to the Caribbean and then allowed into Britain but this will never be your land, never.
> 
> ...


incorrect, the ruling race of britain has changed many times while there have been 'modern humans' here. we have been ruled by everything from the romans to the anglo-saxons. also britons are from britain, europeans are from europe... ohh and briton = citizens of the United Kingdom, the Isle of Man, the Channel Islands, or of one of the British overseas territories ....Most of the UK's West Indies territories achieved independence after the departure in 1961 and 1962 of Jamaica and Trinidad from the West Indies Federation, established in 1958 in an attempt to unite the British Caribbean colonies under one government, but which collapsed following the loss of its two by far largest members.[195] Barbados achieved independence in 1966 and the remainder of the eastern Caribbean islands in the 1970s and 1980s. So if you were classes as a 'citizen' in barbados in 1965 you were a briton. jamaica in 1960 etc etc. did you go to school?


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I got pulled by the old bill 7 times last year and I'm convinced its because I'm black


I got pulled 7 times last year as well........I'm fukkin sure it was only cos I'm white.lololol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

imperivm said:


> No, you don't because your parents are from Africa whereas Britons are from Europe. The indigenous peoples of Britain have lived here ever since Britain has been inhabited by modern humans. While there have been additions to the British gene pool they have been from very closely related European peoples and not very different Africans or Asians.
> 
> I know you can't help the way you are born and it's not your fault that you ancestors were taken to the Caribbean and then allowed into Britain but this will never be your land, never.
> 
> ...


also just noticed this beauty! how can you say africa for africans and asia for asians when we, as british, have a history of ruling 2 thirds of the world, through violence and oppression? how can you complain when we see immigration to our contries, using non violent methods. god ignorant fvcks like you really pi$$ me off!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

This thread is starting to get out of hand, If you are racist, keep it to yourself works both ways for any race.....

Everyone should be allowed to express their opinion but this is taking the pi55....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

monsta said:


> I got pulled 7 times last year as well........I'm fukkin sure it was only cos I'm white.lololol


actually just remembered, it was 8 times not 7


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Any racist name calling/insults will result in infractions or indeed bannings taking place. If you can't express your opinion without resorting to such options then don't bother expressing your opinion. Uk-m has a zero tolerance policy against racist slurs and I for one am glad of such.

I can't read every post but please feel free to pm me and link me to any incidents and I will take action. Failing me being online then report the post and again action will be taken.

Im extremely proud of my country and as patriotic as you can get. I think some people need to learn the difference between patriotism and racism.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

imperivm:2919968 said:


> No, you don't because your parents are from Africa whereas Britons are from Europe. The indigenous peoples of Britain have lived here ever since Britain has been inhabited by modern humans. While there have been additions to the British gene pool they have been from very closely related European peoples and not very different Africans or Asians.
> 
> I know you can't help the way you are born and it's not your fault that you ancestors were taken to the Caribbean and then allowed into Britain but this will never be your land, never.
> 
> ...


I've just seen this post and can't be assed to reply with tact so i'll just say how I feel... You are a fcukin pr**k people like you are a disgrace to YOUR country and a poor representative of YOUR people.... And to sign of with "peace" you're having a fcukin laugh

What's all this our land your land sh!t you own fcuk all and this is the land of its inhabitants... You are a fcukin embarrassment....

You Ignorant cnut

Peace


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Any racist name calling/insults will result in infractions or indeed bannings taking place. If you can't express your opinion without resorting to such options then don't bother expressing your opinion. Uk-m has a zero tolerance policy against racist slurs and I for one am glad of such.
> 
> I can't read every post but please feel free to pm me and link me to any incidents and I will take action. Failing me being online then report the post and again action will be taken.
> 
> Im extremely proud of my country and as patriotic as you can get. I think some people need to learn the difference between patriotism and racism.


apologies for calling that moron a ****


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> apologies for calling that moron a ****


X 2 (didn't post it but thought it!) x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Robsta:2920368 said:


> Any racist name calling/insults will result in infractions or indeed bannings taking place. If you can't express your opinion without resorting to such options then don't bother expressing your opinion. Uk-m has a zero tolerance policy against racist slurs and I for one am glad of such.
> 
> I can't read every post but please feel free to pm me and link me to any incidents and I will take action. Failing me being online then report the post and again action will be taken.
> 
> Im extremely proud of my country and as patriotic as you can get. I think some people need to learn the difference between patriotism and racism.


Before you wade in with the infraction or ban I apologise to you but not to that fella


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> you are quite possibly the biggest **** I have seen post on here.


Lol insults not allowed, but on this occasion and thoroughly agreeing with you I'll let it slide my old mate. He's gone anyway, useless fcukwit cnut.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Before you wade in with the infraction or ban I apologise to you but not to that fella


You ain't the one being racist and stirring the pot, you have the right to slate ignorance! :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Any racist name calling/insults will result in infractions or indeed bannings taking place. If you can't express your opinion without resorting to such options then don't bother expressing your opinion. Uk-m has a zero tolerance policy against racist slurs and I for one am glad of such.
> 
> I can't read every post but please feel free to pm me and link me to any incidents and I will take action. Failing me being online then report the post and again action will be taken.
> 
> Im extremely proud of my country and as patriotic as you can get. I think some people need to learn the difference between patriotism and racism.


what about jest between two members who know each other quite well and it is taken in the spirit it is intended by both parties?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I got pulled by the old bill 7 times last year and I'm convinced its because I'm black


Nah it's because you have a penis in your ear:cool2:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Breda said:


> Before you wade in with the infraction or ban I apologise to you but not to that fella


After reading back mate, I'm surprised you were so easy on him. Mate, I know where ya coming from. You know my thoughts on all this bullsh!t anyhow. The way I see it is, colour of skin is yesterday's news, back in the 60's 70's. Fcuk me I, you most people have moved on and realised this, we're just waiting for the morons of all creeds to play catch up.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Lol insults not allowed, but on this occasion and thoroughly agreeing with you I'll let it slide my old mate. He's gone anyway, useless fcukwit cnut.


thanks mate 

in fairness it was more of an observation than an insult but you are quite right and I will be better behaved in future :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> what about jest between two members who know each other quite well and it is taken in the spirit it is intended by both parties?


Trust you!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> what about jest between two members who know each other quite well and it is taken in the spirit it is intended by both parties?


Still not on really, whilst to you two it may be in jest, to a new member or someone else it may be quite offensive. Just use common sense mate.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe I could move there and make hip hop tracks about being in an ethnic minority? Every cloud, rodders.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks mate
> 
> in fairness it was more of an observation than an insult but you are quite right and I will be better behaved in future :lol:


Only joking with you mate. Call the [email protected] what you like :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Still not on really, whilst to you two it may be in jest, to a new member or someone else it may be quite offensive. Just use common sense mate.


fair enough lol, then im guilty of a bit of that - ill keep it as low key as possible


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Robsta:2920418 said:


> After reading back mate, I'm surprised you were so easy on him. Mate, I know where ya coming from. You know my thoughts on all this bullsh!t anyhow. The way I see it is, colour of skin is yesterday's news, back in the 60's 70's. Fcuk me I, you most people have moved on and realised this, we're just waiting for the morons of all creeds to play catch up.


I really couldn't be assed to say any more to the cnut... You're right in what you say tho its all old news now


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

To be honest before I watched it the the person I would of said I'd like least was the Muslim chap but turned out to be the complete opposite just shows never judge a book by its cover


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sawyer said:


> To be honest before I watched it the the person I would of said I'd like least was the Muslim chap but turned out to be the complete opposite just shows never judge a book by its cover


Never judge a mother by another mother ,we all came out the same mold but with different colours in the dye!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

will-uk said:


> mate i grew up in leeds around harehills/chappletown/seacroft areas and regularly drove through bradford and visited.....
> 
> 70% of the population Is an understatement.....
> 
> ...


This is part true, to a degree. Can I just state the black, chinese, indians or non muslims also get attacked by a very small percent of uneducated asian youths. Not just the white for being white, 9/10 times it because it's just mindless thugary and not racial.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

There is a lot more white people in than people realise, they just live in the nice areas I say it was 40% Asian, 30% White, 20% Black and 10% other.

It's a horrible place, don't waste your time looking for it. Unless you want to become a drug dealer, peado, or armed robber. It's a dump stay clear.

The tv show didn't show how racially intergrated the town really is, it showed it from an older generations point of view. But my generation have mixed and blended with all races. If we walked around the city center we would probably find 50% of these people are mixed raced anyway.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Like I've said before. In 60-70 yrs everyone will be more or less the same colour so people might as weekly get used to it now.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Milky said:


> I have been accused of being racist on this very forum !
> 
> I am horrified TBH...
> 
> Some of my best friends are scousers !!


we are the most oppressed community in the country, bad press, slated by the media, denied chances due to place of origin/ you brothers of colour have had it easy!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

miller28 not true 70% was sed of one area in brad not the city its mixed yer but were is it not and u dont get attacked 4 been white like u say u get attacked cos sum people are dicks same as any were!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

miller25 sorry made u 3 years older lol


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Simspin said:


> miller28 not true 70% was sed of one area in brad not the city its mixed yer but were is it not and u dont get attacked 4 been white like u say u get attacked cos sum people are dicks same as any were!


The one thing I will say about bradford when it's comes to violence it's bad and it's mostly asian gangs that cause the trouble, never will they fight you one on one, it's always in a group of 5, sometimes maybe 15 guys. I have seen times where a single white guy is mouthing it and a group of asians will beat him due too there unfair advantage.

I myself once went on a night out and accidently bump into one asian guy, there must of been 15 or 20 of em, I had no chance fists were coming from all over the place. (God I wish I knew who they was, payback is a bitch)

But this a big problem in bradford, gang related crime.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

skin colour should never ever be an issue

religion on the other hand.....the root of all evil.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andyparry123 said:


> we are the most oppressed community in the country, bad press, slated by the media, denied chances due to place of origin/ you brothers of colour have had it easy!


There is a reason !!

:lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> There is a reason !!
> 
> :lol:


?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> ?


He's a scouser mate, need l say more !


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

christ this thread still goin :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting read :whistling:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> He's a scouser mate, need l say more !


Now I get it. A real burden upon society


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

miller25 said:


> The one thing I will say about bradford when it's comes to violence it's bad and it's mostly asian gangs that cause the trouble, never will they fight you one on one, it's always in a group of 5, sometimes maybe 15 guys. I have seen times where a single white guy is mouthing it and a group of asians will beat him due too there unfair advantage.
> 
> I myself once went on a night out and accidently bump into one asian guy, there must of been 15 or 20 of em, I had no chance fists were coming from all over the place. (God I wish I knew who they was, payback is a bitch)
> 
> But this a big problem in bradford, gang related crime.


yer man it is like that, i think they just stick together more even if they dont know each other, they will wade in maybe thats were the rest of us get it wrong but it is anoying m8t!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

there was a few similar threads like this 1 about races and who's country it is etc, and some1 posted somthing in the lines of:

people who say this is are country etc etc, well it isnt anyones country/land, just cause we are born here and build are lives on it but we dont own it, we just inhabit the land, humans dont realy own any land even tho we say its ares just cos we live here, it was hear long before we walked the earth and will probably be here long after us. this land was bare of humans long before are time, we migrated here just as any other human has done and is still doing, so to say this is are land is sort of con'ing yourself.

i think way of life/ living is what matters than race or who owns what land.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

the land belongs to mother earth who is of a feminine energy! This truly is woman's world!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

. wrong place.... 2mins


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Readyandwaiting said:


> the land belongs to mother earth who is of a feminine energy! This truly is woman's world!


volcano eruptions being here pmt then i take it


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ash crapper i agree lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

is there really any need to keep going over this same shit again and again?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What else we got to talk about


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> What else we got to talk about


its a sad state of affairs if all there is to talk about is asians gang raping women


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> What else we got to talk about


steroids

synthol

the apocolype

:thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

apes will they really one day rule the earth?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> its a sad state of affairs if all there is to talk about is asians gang raping women


U kinda run out of things when u spend 23 hours a day on here


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Simspin said:


> apes will they really one day rule the earth?


We already do mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Simspin said:


> apes will they really one day rule the earth?


and then the sun will die and distroy everything, unlucky :lol: i wonder if we will be cyborgs human brains implanted into machines to life forever distroying worlds off in are spaceships by then or are we doomed


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

lets ask people were to buy steds lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

we could live on button moon!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

as long as that was cool with mr spoon! :tongue:


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Milky said:


> There is a reason !!
> 
> :lol:





Readyandwaiting said:


> Now I get it. A real burden upon society


FRO you cvnts or I'm coming for your alloy wheels:001_tt2:


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Another reason i hate all religion, the hypocrisy in them all. I was waiting behind a woman in a burkha, to do the lottery today. So much for can't gamble...


its not hypocrisy its people not being devout, im pretty sure not many people go to church every week and whatever else it is that needs doing


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Like a Boss said:


> its not hypocrisy its people not being devout, im pretty sure not many people go to church every week and whatever else it is that needs doing


worshipping and shit


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Ironclad said:


> Hang around a Birmingham A & E late on a Saturday night, if you don't think 'Mohammed' doesn't drink. These folk are amongst the worst of the offenders.
> 
> Despite all the placard-waving dung we have seen, *Death to the West* and all that crap, many want what we have and are trapped by their overbearing faith (and families) - the obvious difference between the men and their wimmin is the men can, and do, dress like Westerners. And they realise the freedom it grants. So off they go, to a different part of town, far from Sanjay's mothers *** shop and get p!ssed up and a whoring. Yes, they drink, they gamble, they end up in Spearmint Rhino, then end up in A n E. The wimmin can't of course, they truly are trapped by the male-enforced dress-code.
> 
> ...


okso people are saying muslims dont want to adopt to the western ways, then youre saying theyre like every1 else, not making any sense,.. just cant win , dont know why i cam on this thread its just ****ing me off with all the uneducated ****s giving their ****ty opinions. bit like the people in that show, absolute joke that was...

the big lad and the white lad wanting to get ****ed were the only 2 people that had some respect and common sense. the rest were just degenerates.

and yeah btw, you all witnessed how composed that big lad was, that is supposed to be how a devout muslim behaves,.. if you see a terrorist or an asian lad ****ed dont say look thats what muslims r like blah blah blah...... absolute joke this topic, cant even put up an argument with all these biggots floating around, no point arguing with idiots they just dont get it.

those of us who are educated enough and have had a good upbringing know the facts. case closed


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

miller25 said:


> The one thing I will say about bradford when it's comes to violence it's bad and it's mostly asian gangs that cause the trouble, never will they fight you one on one, it's always in a group of 5, sometimes maybe 15 guys. I have seen times where a single white guy is mouthing it and a group of asians will beat him due too there unfair advantage.
> 
> I myself once went on a night out and accidently bump into one asian guy, there must of been 15 or 20 of em, I had no chance fists were coming from all over the place. (God I wish I knew who they was, payback is a bitch)
> 
> But this a big problem in bradford, gang related crime.


lol no offence mat but have you been down london or birmingham or even manchester...... u know where this is going lad


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Like a Boss said:


> lol no offence mat but have you been down london or birmingham or even manchester...... u know where this is going lad


ive been to all three of them places. drank a lot, enjoyed it


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ok now that ive read all the thread id likke to conclude and give my opinion as `non-britsh` even though i am born here, highly educated and have done all the drink and drugs and other western stuff....

i used to live around manchester, say around 30% of the people i came across were racist, but it was all good, never took anything personally its just a norm.

now ive moved up north as a student, theres people up at the uni from all parts of the country, educated and nice people, then i get a crappy job, 95% of the people working there look down at me for my colour, 60% literally do not aknowledge me cos of my colour, do you know how that feels? im literally one of the nicest and very sociable people you will ever meet.

but imagine people literally having pure hate towards u and refusing to aknowledge you, thats just disgusting..... really saddens me actually,

being non-white is pretty tough in this country and never once have i aknowledged this upto this point... however sayin this, the law and majority of people are fie, its jsut that minority of rebels who really create such tension.. its really a shame we cant be united... from what ive noticed upper and very lower classed people that i have met dont want to know me due to my skin colour a,..... just put yourself in my shoes before you judge

by the way im talking about a v small minority and not judging like most people

anyway im not going to say anymore on this topic as i have gone on and could go on forever


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

My 2p is that its feck all about race or religion. Humans by their nature will tend to stick together. Tribes etc and when they feel underthreat will take necessary steps to protect family, home and community. It's a big ask to undo millions of years of mental programming and expect people to get along without issue. It'll work in some places but I cant imagine this utopia of peace and love is going to exist genuinely for quite some time.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone watchin this tonite? The guy in the pub...what an idiot


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

lol i will catch up on it next week, absolute joke it is lol.... btw good job re-awakening this thread hahaha


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> lol i will catch up on it next week, absolute joke it is lol.... btw good job re-awakening this thread hahaha


Last one tonight


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Watching it on +1 now.

Listening to that big fat ignorant English moron speaking in the pub was cringeworthy. No one, no matter who they are or where they're from should be spoken to like that.

And Mohammed's daughter is absolutely stunning


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Cant believe the cvnt in the pub!! Poor girl didnt know what to do when he started touching her leg, pr1ck.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> Watching it on +1 now.
> 
> Listening to that big fat ignorant English moron speaking in the pub was cringeworthy. No one, no matter who they are or where they're from should be spoken to like that.
> 
> And Mohammed's daughter is absolutely stunning


Mohammed wont be happy to hear that!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Cant believe the cvnt in the pub!! Poor girl didnt know what to do when he started touching her leg, pr1ck.


I was surprised it seemed like the norm in that pub


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Mohammed wont be happy to hear that!


Definitely, showed his true colours when that question was asked didn't he?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> Definitely, showed his true colours when that question was asked didn't he?


See how if anytime he needed something he'd bang the floor and either the wife or daughter come runnin in lol...might try that myself not sure how far i'll get


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Yes Maria is stunning.

Was a good episode, i like how the young white guy and the muslim guy get on so well and both were open minded when living in each others house etc


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

After reading that forum, thank fu4k I was not born into a muslim family. Wow. I wish richard dawkins would hurry along his campaign.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yes Maria is stunning.
> 
> Was a good episode, i like how the young white guy and the muslim guy get on so well and both were open minded when living in each others house etc


Them two seemed like a laugh though i felt awkward wen the ex copper was havin dinner round the black guys family...he just kept digging himself a bigger hole lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

He seemed harmless enough, but didn't haven't a feckin clue.

He's probably like the majority of people his age from a similar background to be fair. Although you'd have hoped he'd have had more tact considering he used to be a copper so must have dealt with people from all cultures over the years.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Yea it was pretty awkward at the dinner table lol, the guy in the pub..what an idiot and the woman behind him


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> After reading that forum, thank fu4k I was not born into a muslim family. Wow. I wish richard dawkins would hurry along his campaign.


Yes because 1 forum represents entire muslim community all over the world, thank fu4k i aint as retarded as you. Wow. I wish people would get a clue.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

TryingToGetBig said:


> White people can use this word, I'm white and I can say it. Freedom of speech means I can say what the feck I like.


Yes mate you can say it, just don't say it when there's any black guys around, unless you wanna end up like that strawberry in your avi that is.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yes because 1 forum represents entire muslim community all over the world, thank fu4k i aint as retarded as you. Wow. I wish people would get a clue.


I can see as you resorted to a personal attack you are infact the retarded one, or how I would have phrased it less intelligent.

I wish for our whole planet to overcome religious fundamentalism, superstition, intolerance and suffering. I'm sure the human race will grow up eventually.

Religion is poisonous full stop.

You only need to read the god delusion by Richard Dawkins and see how ridiculous being a muslim is. But a large proportion of muslims are taking things to a next level and are trying to take over england as you can see from recent documentaries.

The view's of that forum are of brain washed individual's following ridiculous path's that causes harm to our world progressing with science and only causes suffering to many.

Some of the muslim teaching's are disgusting.

Points made by *digitalis* are right.

It makes perfect sense. I'll rephrase it for you.

Why does mass immigraton only happen to White countries? Why don't Pakistan, China, India, or any parts of Africa allow foreign people to colonise major cities in their countries? Simple questions....

Just in case you hadn't notice Pakistani's DON'T intergrate. Yes they are happy selling us papers, or giving us rides in their taxis, but they do not as a community make any attempt to even remotley intergrate or adopt British/English ways of life. In fact it is the opposite. They constantly push for more mosques and for Islamic traditions to be mainstream, they sell heroin wholesale and they groom white schoolgirls. That is ignoring the odd racial attack they orchestrate on whites, which do happen.

Sorry to burst your little utopic bubble but that is the reality. Muslims most certainly not see handwringing white liberals as equals, only as non-believers.

This lovely fluffy world where we walk hand in hand with a woman wearing a burkha or Mohammed swigs pints in the local does not exist. If you acknowledge that then you acknowledge that there is a colony of people that have no wish to assimiliate or integrate, but yet are pushing their own agenda all the time. That is known as colonisation. Countries do not survive by allowing themselves to be colonsied.

Fair point. It just really irks me when lads bestow these saint-like qualities on certain groups, demonise us brits for wanting our own country to remain british while all the while said elements certain groups are grooming, drug dealing and racially abusing the same people defending them. I know not all muslims do but I'm sorry a big % believe they are inherently superior to us non muslims and that "their" women are off limits but ours are fair game for anything, consensual or not. If you don't believe me type in the follwing in google. Heroin and any nothern town or city. Taxi and sex attack and any northern town or city and grooming and any northern town or city. Also type in Charlene Downes, Gavin Hopley and Kriss Donald.

These people are not some Amish like group of emasculated monks I'm sorry. Ask a pakistani what they would think of Lahore being colonised by white christians. Their answer may surprise you once they have stopped laughing.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Atleast the government have conceded the fact that Bradford is a country in its own right haha


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Why does mass immigraton only happen to White countries? Why don't Pakistan, China, India, or any parts of Africa allow foreign people to colonise major cities in their countries? Simple questions....


People from poorer countries where employment is scarce usually migrate to more prosperous countries for economical reasons.

Britain colonised many parts of the world including India and what is now Pakistan,Britain ruled India for many years and took many of its natural resources and brought them back to Britain.India was known as "the jewel in the crown" for a reason.In fact the crown jewels themselves were taken from India.The wealth acquired from India was literally used to fund other conquests and to make Britain what it is today.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

A proper tool the white guy in the pub :2guns:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

has no one commented on his poor benchin last night, and his tricep pushdowns realy offended me !!! :rolleye:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> I can see as you resorted to a personal attack you are infact the retarded one, or how I would have phrased it less intelligent.
> 
> I wish for our whole planet to overcome religious fundamentalism, superstition, intolerance and suffering. I'm sure the human race will grow up eventually.
> 
> ...


Nice honest post there mate, Ill sit back and wait for the flaming though lol, I would of wrote the same but this s not a free country and you are not allowed to have your opinion and the goverment makes all the decisisons for you


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> I can see as you resorted to a personal attack you are infact the retarded one, or how I would have phrased it less intelligent.
> 
> I wish for our whole planet to overcome religious fundamentalism, superstition, intolerance and suffering. I'm sure the human race will grow up eventually.
> 
> ...


i tried to find one or two valid points but your post just summed up the usual scare mongering and reactionary conclusions in we hear so often..


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.ummah.com/forum/showthread.php?249163-Being-friends-with-the-kuffar

lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

emeritus said:


> Mohammed wont be happy to hear that!


She's told old for Mohammad, he liked them younger.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

BlitzAcez said:


> I can see as you resorted to a personal attack you are infact the retarded one, or how I would have phrased it less intelligent.
> 
> I wish for our whole planet to overcome religious fundamentalism, superstition, intolerance and suffering. I'm sure the human race will grow up eventually.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinions, indeed you think exactly how I did back when I was 16 and had no education on Asian cultures - now as I have said earlier if I was to raise my son / daughter as muslim I cannot see that as a bad thing compared to a lot of the youth I see growing up today.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

You just kussed the whole pakistani community because of a few...

Im a pakistani and i integrate very well...

In regards to being a muslim; i am and the few extremists dont count for us all...

Every religion has them... The media portrays us all as were extremist d1ckheds and they got to; how else are they going to cause kaos and run a pipeline through the islamic countries were OIL is RIFE...

Please all this **** is largely exagerated; its all about money...

Call it theroies and im going a little of track here but an example would be:

In world war 2 the rocafella family who owned a patent to the oil used in the tanks and army planes sold it both to the germans and the british... He profitied $200Million in the 1940s...

Remember money makes the world go round...

I am also 1 for HATING ****IN EXTREMISTS...

My dad a sincere muslim follows the ways of our prophet and i tell you now he is 1 calm person... Islam teaches peace; these extremists twist the trust to cause hatred...

That saif-ul-islam i saw on tv a few weeks ago is the worlds biggest uneducated thick b4stard...



BlitzAcez said:


> I can see as you resorted to a personal attack you are infact the retarded one, or how I would have phrased it less intelligent.
> 
> I wish for our whole planet to overcome religious fundamentalism, superstition, intolerance and suffering. I'm sure the human race will grow up eventually.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

"a large proportion of Muslims are taking things to the next level and trying to take over England"

Please, please provide even 1 iota of evidence to back this up.

What would you class as a large proportion? Do you have figures?

Can you define "take over England"?

There's probably no more Muslim fanatics trying to take over this country than there are white inbeciles like the EDL trying to defend it.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

At last bro... Sum1 with a brain...



Dux said:


> "a large proportion of Muslims are taking things to the next level and trying to take over England"
> 
> Please, please provide even 1 iota of evidence to back this up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ignoring the usual opinions muslim this and that..... :whistling:

I foudn the program quite interesting, must say the big dude and the othe rguy really got on well. It was good they were learning from each other and as the guy said, he learnt some good family values from the big bearded guy. Vice versa they all learnt difefrent things from each other. That Mohammed guy was a pr*t though, walking away like that!

Just shows you the difefrent perceptiosn and generations have different affect on integration.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

if they come near me i have a muslamic ray gun, thats right, STAY AWAY


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I didnt watch it but was outraged by the Muslims who clearly want to take over our country and cover up and oppress our women.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> I didnt watch it but was outraged by the Muslims who clearly want to take over our country and cover up and oppress our women.


There's an old saying which goes like this, "when in Rome do as the Romans do". It's our country if they don't like how we do things fcuk em off back. This is England not Lahore.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

just watched the second part, some of them were truly racist/not willing to change....

but it was nice to see the big lad and the young lad get on so well, they wanted to learn, so did the old woman and the black dude was also pretty cool....

the rest just wanted to be on tv... lol at what mohammed did though haha what a legend..

(basically some one asking that to an asian man, is like some1 saying to a woman right infront of her husband that shes fit and youd **** her doggystyle and then expecting the man to be calm) lmfao


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Nidge said:


> There's an old saying which goes like this, "when in Rome do as the Romans do". It's our country if they don't like how we do things fcuk em off back. This is England not Lahore.


That's a load of racist Bollox, everyone has the right to dress the way they want within reason, British values do not dictate how anyone should live their lives.As long as people are not harming others, no **** has the right to tell anyone if they don't conform they should "fcuk off back".


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> That's a load of racist Bollox, everyone has the right to dress the way they want within reason, British values do not dictate how anyone should live their lives.As long as people are not harming others, no **** has the right to tell anyone if they don't conform they should "fcuk off back".


And a lot of the people who dont conform are actually born here, so where do we send them ..*scratches head*


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

banjodeano said:


> And a lot of the people who dont conform are actually born here, so where do we send them ..*scratches head*


Ship em all to isle of wight :whistling:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I just watched the second episode online...

Gta say the way desmond cried was funny...

I honestly thought he was joking...

The matter was serious though; do feel for him...


----------

